# FS - all my setups are up for grabs including Homer(willing to part now)



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

*1.* First up is my 60g diamond shaped corner tank with stand the tank measures 48" at the widest and 27" from front to back, not a shape of type that is easy to find.

Equipment
-36" coralife pc fixture 
- ac 500 with media
- fluval 402 powerhead with prefilter
- ebo heater believe it's a 150w, it's the older green style one and works great
- refractometer
- half a bucket of marine salt

Livestock

- 2 figure 8 puffers about 5-6 years old
- 4 orange chromides
- 3 black sailfin mollies(all male)
- 1 dragon goby about 8"

*asking $300*








http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...7/couple-vids-brackish-tank-12688/#post108968

*2.* Next setup that is up for sale is my 135g fahaka setup, tank measures 6' long,24"wide and 19" high. The tank is fully setup for a sump all the holes are there and ready to go

Equipment
- koralia 3
- 2 ac 500's 
- 1 xp3
- 150w ebo jager heater
- 1 48" regular t5 coralife fixture needs new bulbs.
- 3 bags target sandblasting sand
- homemade stand

livestock
- 1 fahaka puffer approx 3 years old and around 12"-14"
plus a few plants

*asking $500*
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/homer-fahaka-new-pics-july-27-a-852/

*3.* fluval edge

Equipment
- 13w pc fixture(not 100% sure of the brand, it says Tom on the front in red letters if that means anything lol)
- the heater that is made for the fluval edge
- 1 bag of eco complete
- the ac mini that comes with the tank.

*$100*









*5.* 55g tank with stand. Brand new never held water before, it's an Aqueon tank that I bought as a package, only thing that I used was the filter which just needs new media. Comes with lights, tops, heater and filter

Asking $200($150 if you don't want the stand)

*6.* 55g tank only - $50(if you want filters,lights,heater etc. we can work something out.

Willing to deliver for the cost of gas. Pm me if interested, open to reasonable offers.

If you would like to see more videos of the puffer setups you should be able to find them here
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee and there is a good Homer video in my signature


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

All prices are OBO


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

These are some very nice set-ups that need to be liquidated due to some unforeseen circumstances. Aaron, I wish you well with the sale of your beloved tanks and good Karma to anyone who picks up one of these tank/combos.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Mithrandir (Jun 14, 2010)

If you still have the diamond tank by the time I get back from holidays, I am definitely interested. I'll fb you when I get back


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mithrandir said:


> If you still have the diamond tank by the time I get back from holidays, I am definitely interested. I'll fb you when I get back


sounds good


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump, will consider reasonable offers.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen these tanks in person, they are awesome and a great find/buy for someone.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump


----------



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd you on the snail tank!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

we must chat my freind. give me a call tonight after 604 364 1900


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping this again,


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Free bump

- I can't believe Homer is on the market :'( he is the core reason I have my fahaka (Hapi)... I surely hope that if he goes that he goes to someone who can love him and take excellent care of him.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

hgi said:


> Free bump
> 
> - I can't believe Homer is on the market :'( he is the core reason I have my fahaka (Hapi)... I surely hope that if he goes that he goes to someone who can love him and take excellent care of him.


Thanks man


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

If you still have the 135 setup in a couple weeks I will probably take it, just waiting to finish my floors where that tank would go.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry to see you are downsizing... Some great tanks for folks!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping again, if anyone is interest I am now willing to part out but obviously need to sell livestock before sell tanks.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The fluval edge is now empty and the crayfish should be gone soon so I will be closing this ad and making a new one as I am willing to part out everything now just gotta find homes for the brackish fish and homer.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

all items are still for sale, open to reasonable offers.


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

is the edge still available? how old is the setup?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes the edge is still available, have had it for about a year. $80 and it's yours, doesn't come with the extra light anymore.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ad has been edited with new details. I am open to reasonable offers, really need this stuff gone so I can pay my bills and rent.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

If i had the Money I would take homer and the 135g In a second 
free bumb


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

The 55g tank with the stand... What kind of light fixtures does it have? What is the filter?

Another free bump!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Emily said:


> The 55g tank with the stand... What kind of light fixtures does it have? What is the filter?
> 
> Another free bump!


The lights are just two 24" regular fluorescent fixtures and the filter is an Aqueon hob, no idea of the gph but its the filter that comes with the kit


----------



## tonerman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sent you PM


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Edge is currently on hold, rest of stuff still available.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cannot sell any equipment until the fish are gone but do have the 55's ready to go


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dims on the 55g?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure off hand they are the standard size I think 48 x 19h x 12w


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump it up.

Very nice gentleman here.
Patient with this newb.


People, awesome deals and good man here!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval is back up for grabs


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to lack of interest and the fact that I keep getting lowballed I am closing this ad


----------

